# Problen mit mounten von NFS-Partitionen



## dsolianyi (26. März 2004)

Hallo, 

habe gerade auf meinem Windows 2003 Server das "Microsft Services for Unix"-Paket aufgesetzt. Jetzt logge ich mich mittels eines Windows XP-Laptops und Putty in den Debian-Rechner als root ein und versuche die Verbindung zwischen den Windows NFS-Server und den Debian herzustellen (bei Windows habe ich die NFS-Sharing shon aktiviert) indem ich folgendes eingebe: 

```
debian:~# cd / 
--> OK 
debian:~# mkdir /linux 
--> OK 
debian:~# chmod 777 /linux 
--> OK 
debian:~# mount -t nfs servername:/freigabe /linux 
--> OK 
debian:~# cd /linux 
-->  bash: cd: /linux: Permission denied
```

Wo ist mein Fehler? 

P.S.: Bei dem Windows-Rechner ist dieser Ordner unter _*C:\linuxtest\freigabe*_ und wird unter "_*freigabe*_" freigegeben. 

Danke im voraus! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. März 2004)

Hallo,
also als erstes würde ich sagen dass es an der Windowskonfiguration liegt.
Aber versuch dochmal so zu mounten:


```
mount -t nfs -o rw,user,noauto servername:/freigabe /linux
```

Thorsten


----------



## dsolianyi (27. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Hallo,
> also als erstes würde ich sagen dass es an der Windowskonfiguration liegt.
> Aber versuch dochmal so zu mounten:
> ...


Hi!

Kommt leider dasselbe Ergebniss raus...
Noch eine Idee?

Danke im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## toepi (12. April 2004)

Hi,

kontrolliere mal dein usermapping ohne dieses funktioniert es nämlich nicht (evtl. auch mal in das ereignis-protokoll schaun)

toepi


----------

